# 22 vs 24 inch monitor?



## anil099

I was looking to upgrade my monitor...I have a crappy compaq 15 inch from like 5 years ago and I wanted a bigger one

I am not a huge computer gamer (I have a ps3) but I do watch a lot of movies/TV shows browse the web basically 

So which would be better? I noticed the 22 inch are significantly cheaper on newegg than the 24 inch ones does 2 inches really make a difference especially if your not gonna be gaming?

thanks


----------



## Gooberman

I don't think it makes a huge difference but if you want the extra 2" go for it


----------



## zombine210

get 24"
most 22" only go up to 1680x1050 res.
24" can hit hd 1920x1080.


----------



## ZeroWing

zombine210 said:


> get 24"
> most 22" only go up to 1680x1050 res.
> 24" can hit hd 1920x1080.



higher frames = more demand, so if your system is a little on the weak side youll have to down your res when u wanna play more demanding games. I got a 22" with 1920x1080 and I can no longer max out UT3 with my single HD4850. Just some food for thought  I saw a HUGE increase in browsing the web from 19 to 22 in. I have so much more room to read and dont have to scroll nearly as much (@1920x1080 res).


----------



## jjsevdt

zombine210 said:


> get 24"
> most 22" only go up to 1680x1050 res.
> 24" can hit hd 1920x1080.


 
Though this is true, a lot of manufactures are coming out with 22 in monitors that are 16:9 screen ration (instead of 16:10) and display at 1920 x 1080.

Technically at 16:9 they measure in at 21.5", but check out the link for an example of what I'm talking about:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...description=&Ntk=&SpeTabStoreType=&srchInDesc=


----------



## viper110110

I don't know about anyone else, but I absolutely hate working with word documents on widescreens. I practically cry whenever I open word on my widescreen laptop and it is 16:10. There just seems to be so much wasted space on the sides.


----------



## Euklid

I'm in 1680x1050. I hate when websites stretch across the 
entire browser. I have to manually shrink the browser to
1024x768 to read anything.

When text appears wider than 480px, eye movement from
line to line takes a long time. For example, that is why
newspapers use thin columns of 120px - it improves 
reading speed.


----------



## Irishwhistle

I'd highly recommend this monitor: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824009162

You won't be disappointed.


----------



## Sean89

the bigger the better...I went from a 15inch lcd to a 20inch samsung thought I would never use the computer again it was so big.  A week later now im used to it wish I wouldve gotten a 24inch or something


----------



## Bodaggit23

Not much usable difference between a 22" and a 24".


----------



## Kornowski

Go as big as you can, you won't regret it in the long run.
I went from a 4:3 19" to a 16:10 24" (1920 x 1200) and it was awesome. If you're not gaming then you won't have to worry about your computer struggling with the higher resolution. Also, I feel 16:10 is far better than 16:9, it's less letterbox like, the little bit extra vertical space certainly makes a nice noticable difference. 

Somebody above mentioned web pages being displayed in the wrong ratio. I've never had this problem once.


----------



## A Cheese Danish

Meh, the resolutions of the 2 differ. The 22's normally do 1680 x 1050 and anything above that generally does 1920 x 1200. I have a 22" I use on occasion, but I mainly use my 25.5". Gives the best picture and videos are played at 1920 x 1200, so it looks better I think.


----------



## FairDoos

Id recommend the extra 2 inches for your movies but if you wanted to go for the cheaper version then yes. 2" Does make a difference but only a tiny one.


----------



## anil099

ohhk I was just mainly wondering if the aspect ratio or res is messed up and looked stretched on like 22 vs 24 i heard 24 was "natural" resolution or whatever for hi def i guess that was my only concern

22 and 24 are both VERY big for me...as long as the screen/video etc dont seem stretched or weird res then im fine 

I will probably go for the 24 just to brag though lol


----------



## Akosarz

Yea, I would definitely go with the 24". It will be gangsta


----------



## Jamin43

anil099 said:


> I was looking to upgrade my monitor...I have a crappy compaq 15 inch from like 5 years ago and I wanted a bigger one



You must keep your 15" monitor.

I don't want to be the last person on the planet using one


----------



## fmw

Don't get confused about aspect ratios and resolutions as they relate to screen size because they don't.  The aspect ratio and native resolution will be whatever the designers put into that monitor.  So it is the brand and model of the monitor that matters, not the size.  Generally, your operating system or video driver will have enough options to display the best combination of resolution and aspect ratio for the monitor.  As an example, the 24" monitor I'm using currently has a native resolution of 1920X1080.  It has a 16:10 aspect ratio.  That gives me a lot of flexibility in terms of the resolution.  I tend to prefer it at 1600X900.  But, at least I have the choice.


----------



## kookooshortman55

Bodaggit23 said:


> Not much usable difference between a 22" and a 24".



2", most of the time screen size, and price.  

I have a 22" and sometimes I wish I had a 24".  I got it for $130 so I didn't really have a choice, and I don't have a good enough video card for the 24", but the pixel size is obvious.  I would definitely buy it if your video card can support it.  Everything will look much sharper.


----------



## Chris PCX

I think that either way you are ok, but make sure that you get a monitor with a good refresh rate. It is very important for games or videos... I would suggest 2ms


----------

